# Jacob arrived at 36 weeks due to SHROM



## Sofiekirsten

Ok so I was slightly hesitent about posting in here becaue although Jacob is classed a prem baby some people just shrug it off as he was only 4 weeks early.

I will post my new thread and if I offend anyone please inform me....

During my pregnancy I had a whole list of problems the worst being Jacob would stop moving completely and I was in an out of hospital for most of my pregnancy.

At 35+6 I went in for a routine scan to check Jacobs weight and how he was progressing. It was then noted that my fluid levels were slightly low so they wanted to keep me in.

They thought it was either my waters were leaking or that Jacobs kidneys weren't working properly so when they were discussing this with us they told us they will keep me in until 37 weeks and then decide on when they should induce me....That never happened!

So they said we can go home for a while and get a couple of things and we packed last few bits in the baby bag (just incase) and we got back to the ward for 2pm...

That night at 11pm my hind waters broke and that night had mild period cramps but nothing that really botherd me much so the next morning after being seen by about 4 doctos and 2 consultants they finally decided to induce me that day with the pessary and I started dialating after an hour I was 2-3cm eventually I got to 10cm and started pushing and Jacob was born at 00:54am on 2nd June 2011 he didn't cry when he was born which really freaked me out!

After he was born and cleaned up he latched to the breast straight away and had his heel prick done to check his blood sugar and check for jaundice...The results finally came back that he had quite bad jaundice and was in an incubator at my bedside for 3 days before we could finally come home.

Jacob is now 14 weeks old (10 weeks adjusted) and is such a content little boy! He is in a routine he did himself so he goes to bed at 9:30pm and sleeps straight through til 8am and has done this since about 10 weeks (6 weeks adjusted) he is now only on 4 bottles a day of 8oz SMA - We had to take him off the breast as he is slightly tongue tied and was pulling blood out of my breast but he is thriving! Although he has a bad case of reflux he is on gaviscon for it.

Again if this offends anyone please let me know....

My little man a couple of minutes old



14 weeks old with mummy 

​


----------



## PleaseBaby

Congratulations on your little man, hes gorgeous! xx


----------



## AP

Congratulations!


----------



## mummy3

Congratulations! He's gorgeous:flower:


----------



## kelly6407

Congrats Hun wot a cutie, and a great weight.


----------



## ermm23a

Congrats on your little man!!!! I'm glad he is doing so well. :)


----------



## Lottie86

Congratulations!


----------



## cat81

Congratulations. Glad he is doing so well. x


----------



## Srrme

Congratulations on your little boy!


----------



## Fiestagal

Congratulations on your gorgeous boy! I understand about the apprehension about saying 'preemie'. I find myself saying Connor was 'only 5 weeks early', which I shouldn't say, it was still a shock him arriving before his due date!


----------



## NashiPear

Congratulations, I have a 36 weeker too. He is a premmie, but has done so well. 8 days old today! My hindwaters broke due to polyhydramnios at 22 weeks and we were prepared for a premmie after meeting with neonatologists at 24 weeks. I understand your apprehension at premmie.... my little one was a great size (6p 15 oz) and is doing really well; however, I had a number of complications in my son's birth and we have had trouble with supply, jaundice, weight gain and feeding. All very minor, but my blood loss and general anesthetic interfered with the natural state of things and him being early means that his suck is a little weak. This terrifies me as I don't want to use formula. I had to with my daughter due to pregnancy complications and she suffered severe reflux and allergies. My new little man seems so easy and I just don't get it. My mum keeps telling me I am used to a reflux baby and they are not meant to scream all day. 

Congratulations on your new addition. I hope he continues to be the angel that he sounds like.


----------



## AuntBug

Congrats!! So glad you guys are doing well.


----------

